# conocerle/conocerlo



## Kane

Hola

Me ha entrado una duda. ¿Cuál es correcto?

Es un placer conocerle o bien Es un placer conocerlo.

Gracias


----------



## javier8907

Las dos son correctas, pero la primera suena más natural en la mayor parte de España (creo que es al contrario en América). Yo sin duda diría la primera.

Por cierto, si te interesa, me parece incorrecto, o al menos suena extraño, preguntar aquí "cuál es correcto". Puedes preguntar "cuál (qué frase, qué pregunta...) es correcta", o "qué es correcto", o "qué es lo correcto", esta última dando a entender que sólo una opción es correcta. Espero no haberte liado mucho.


----------



## Kane

Muchísimas gracias.

Estoy abierta a todas las correcciones. Hace años que estudio el español, pero siempre se me escapa algo o, de repente, tengo una duda sobre algo que el día anterior pensaba tener claro.


----------



## Rayines

Hola Kane: Tal como dice Javier, probablemente suena más natural la primera en España. En la mayoría de países de Hispanoamérica, usamos "lo"/"la" con el verbo conocer. Ambas formas son correctas y posibles.


----------



## bluejazzshark

As I understand it, the correct form is "conocerlo" because it is a direct object. However, in areas where leismo is used, they would say conocerle (for a man) and conocerla (for a woman).

- Blue


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
I use both forms as direct object:
Es un placer conocerle [a usted]. <— High politeness. In a very elegant situation (_leísmo_ of politeness).
Es un placer conocerlo [a usted]. <— Low familiarity. In an usual yet not so domestic situation (standard way).

 
Standard usage of "le" as indirect object also works fine with conocer:
Mario es tan solitario; me gustaría conocerle una novia.
Mario is so lonely; I would like to know he has a grilfriend.

Bye


----------



## emartinp

bluejazzshark said:


> As I understand it, the correct form is "conocerlo" because it is a direct object. However, in areas where leismo is used, they would say "conocerle" (for a man) and "conocerle" (for a woman).
> 
> - Blue



De todos modos, es un tema complejo, el del leísmo, loísmo y laísmo...

Un saludo.


----------



## ALBDIAL

Cuando se quiere saber que corresponde si le o lo se pregunta al verbo que? En este caso qué se conoce? Ya sea persona o cosa.
Si el verbo permite dirigir la acción hacia algo o alguien se le pregunta además a que o a quien.

La respuesta al qué, sería la de complemento directo. Que conocí? Y le corresponde lo, la, los, y para la forma formal (usted/ustedes) le y les. Yo lo conoci a él, la conocí a ella, los conocí a ellos.l, le conocí a usted, les conocí a ustedes.

Si el verbo acepta dirección de la acción, lleva complemento indirecto entonces correspondería la forma le, para el completo indirecto.

Le di un regalo a él, le, es complemento indirecto, regalo es complemento directo.
Se lo di (el regalo).

El uso del Le está aceptado por la RAE, al igual que decir freido en vez de frito.  O imprimido en vez de impreso.

Su uso (el le) es cada vez más común por la influencia de la televisión donde muchos de sus oradores son o viven en Madrid, donde el uso del Le es muy extendido).

Digamos que lo más bonito para el uso del castellano es decir, lo conocí.

En mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Ferrol

Si se le trata de usted : "es un placer conocerle"
Si se le trata de tu : "es un placer conocerte"
Es más frecuente que se diga al despedirse, y en ese caso dirían : "Ha sido un placer conocerle/conocerte"

No digo que , si se tratan de usted, "conocerlo" sea incorrecto.Es una cuestión compleja. Yo usaría "conocerle" pero respeto la otra opción


----------



## ALBDIAL

Fue un placer conocer a tu novio. Fue un placer conocerlo.


----------



## Circunflejo

ALBDIAL said:


> Fue un placer conocer a tu novio. Fue un placer conocerlo.


Nada que objetar a esas opciones. También sería válido decir fue un placer conocerle.


----------



## ALBDIAL

Decir

"Fue un placer conocerle" ( a él)

Es válido igual que decir freido o imprimido.
Aunque no sea gramaticalmente correcto.

Es un uso impropio aceptado del lenguaje llamado leísmo.

Lo más correcto es decir Fue un placer conocerlo.

El uso del leísmo dista de la edad media y está aceptado en este caso.

Es típico de Madrid y e España central. No así de Andalucía, Canarias e Hispanoamérica donde es más abundante el uso gramatical correcto del "lo" en vez del "le". Aunque cada vez se está extendiendo más.

Véase:
leísmo | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas

Pero lo gramaticalmente correcto es usar "lo" en vez de "le" para él.

Fue un placer conocerlo (a él) en vez de fue un placer conocerle (a él).


----------



## Aviador

Ferrol said:


> Si se le trata de usted : "es un placer conocerle"...


No necesariamente. En estricto apego a la distribución en nuestra lengua de los pronombres átonos en función de complemento, para los directos se usan pronombres de acusativo: _me_, _te_, _lo_, _la_, _nos_, _os_, _los_, _las_, y para los indirectos, pronombres de dativo: _me_,_ te_,_ le_,_ nos_, _os_,_ les._
Entonces, al tratamiento formal de _usted_, de tercera persona singular, le corresponde como complemento directo el pronombre _lo_. Sin embargo, existe lo que se llama "leísmo de cortesía" que, como su nombre lo indica, usa el pronombre de dativo _le_ en lugar del de acusativo _lo_ como correspondería.
Esta forma de leísmo existe en todo el mundo hispanohablante y la RAE lo acepta como correcto. Sólo algunos hablantes, sobre todo en el Cono Sur de Sudamérica, usamos sistemáticamente el pronombre de acusativo.
La RAE en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, en su artículo sobre el leísmo, lo explica así:


----------



## gvergara

Hola:


Aviador said:


> Sólo algunos hablantes, sobre todo en el Cono Sur de Sudamérica, usamos sistemáticamente el pronombre de acusativo.


"Sólo algunos/as hablantes" corresponde a la mayoría de hablantes de castellano. La respuesta a la pregunta inicial depende básicamente de a quién se la haga: En Chile, toda la gente emplearía el acusativo, como corresponde. En España aceptan ambas formas, y por tanto ambas serían correctas.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> En España aceptan ambas formas, y por tanto ambas serían correctas.


Ambas formas son aceptadas por el DPD; el cual es, como su propio nombre indica, panhispánico. Por tanto, oficialmente, ambas formas son aceptadas en todo el mundo hispanohablante. Otra cosa es que haya hablantes que solo empleen _lo_ que no quieran aceptar la diversidad lingüística oficialmente reconocida como válida.


ALBDIAL said:


> El uso del leísmo dista de la edad media y está aceptado en este caso.


El uso del llamado leísmo lo podemos encontrar desde los inicios del castellano como lengua y, por tanto, el mero hecho de llamarlo leísmo ya es discutible porque difícilmente se puede catalogar como impropio un uso que ha existido desde los orígenes de la lengua. Además, es el único uso que ha estado siempre oficialmente aceptado y reconocido.


----------



## gvergara

Circunflejo said:


> Por tanto, oficialmente, ambas formas son aceptadas en todo el mundo hispanohablante


No, es aceptada oficialmente por la RAE, pero eso no es lo mismo.


Circunflejo said:


> Otra cosa es que haya hablantes que solo empleen _lo_ que no quieran aceptar la diversidad lingüística oficialmente reconocida como válida.


Precisamente esto mismo que dices es prueba de que el leísmo no es aceptado por todo el mundo hispanohablante (de hecho, se limita mayoritariamente a la península ibérica). No sé por qué, a pesar de que uno acepta y respeta la variedad española, provoca urticaria que se manifieste no estar de acuerdo con lo que indica mamá RAE.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> No, es aceptada oficialmente por la RAE, pero eso no es lo mismo.


El DPD está consensuado por todas las academias de la Asale (Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española) con la única excepción de la Academia Ecuatoguineana de la Lengua Española que todavía no se había constituido cuando se redactó el DPD.


----------



## Rocko!

También es importante pedirles a los que preguntan sobre este tema que aclaren si quieren usar la palabra “conocerlo/conocerle” para responder en un examen de gramática o para hablar en una ciudad que tenga un nivel de leísmo parecido al de Madrid.

(Suponiendo que no tengamos forma de saber si en un determinado examen nos aceptarían las dos maneras de hablar).


----------



## ALBDIAL

Diría que el uso del leísmo NO es mayoritario, no solo en Chile, o Sudamérica, sino tampoco en la mayor parte de España, véase mapa del uso mayoritario del leísmo. 

Leísmo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Aunque aceptado por la RAE, se define como un uso IMPROPIO del lenguaje:

leísmo | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas

lo gramaticalmente correcto es usar "lo" para el Complemento directo.

Lo conocí esta mañana. (A él) Lo = completo directo.

Le di un caramelo (a él) Le = complemento indirecto.

A mi personalmente escuchar le conocí (a él) me suena mal. ( Soy andaluz y vivo en Sevilla).


----------



## Rocko!

Bueno, personalmente, “conocerle” no forma parte de mi inventario de leísmo de cortesía. De hecho, mi primera opción en una despedida sería “_fue un gusto haberla conocido”/ “...haberlo conocido_” (diría “_fue_” porque me estaría dirigiendo a una persona que probablemente nunca volveré a ver, y son expresiones de cortesía que uso ante desconocidos).

Para un “ustedeo” —más normal en mí— diría “me dio gusto conocerla” / “me dio gusto conocerlo” (la posibilidad de volvernos a ver es grande, por eso no uso el “fue”, y el ustedeo es  porque la persona es visiblemente mayor que yo en edad o porque estamos en un ambiente formal).

Editado.


----------



## Circunflejo

ALBDIAL said:


> Aunque aceptado por la RAE, se define como un uso IMPROPIO del lenguaje:


Sí, y por eso he dicho antes que


Circunflejo said:


> el mero hecho de llamarlo leísmo ya es discutible porque difícilmente se puede catalogar como impropio un uso que ha existido desde los orígenes de la lengua.


La RAE lo llama impropio desde el punto de vista etimológico, pero resulta que la etimología viene del latín y el uso que se hiciese en latín no tiene por qué coincidir con el uso que se haga en castellano puesto que son dos lenguas diferentes. En latín, sí que sería impropio su uso, pero en castellano, habiendo estado presente desde sus orígenes, difícilmente se puede catalogar de impropio. El uso de _le_ tanto para complemento indirecto como para complemento directo es una evolución propia del castellano que, como puede apreciarse, a pesar de contar con siglos de existencia, no solo aún no ha sido aceptada por parte de la población hispanohablante sino que cuenta, incluso, con fervientes detractores; algunos de los cuales hasta pretenden que quienes lo usan dejen de usarlo.


ALBDIAL said:


> véase mapa del uso mayoritario del leísmo.


¡Qué casualidad que incluya la zona en la que se originó el castellano y casi toda la zona por la que primero se expandió!


----------



## Penyafort

Hay que reconocer que la zona del leísmo en el mapa encaja perfectamente con la zona original de la lengua.


----------



## gvergara

Circunflejo said:


> El DPD está consensuado por todas las academias de la Asale (Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española) con la única excepción de la Academia Ecuatoguineana de la Lengua Española que todavía no se había constituido cuando se redactó el DPD.


Da un poco lo mismo por cuántas academias está aceptado el leísmo, a muchos/as nos suena mal, y no es ampliamente empleado en el mundo castellanoparlante, por lo visto ni siquiera en España. Dicho esto, menos razón hay para molestarse cuando personas que no lo emplean dicen que no es adecuado.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> Da un poco lo mismo por cuántas academias está aceptado el leísmo, a muchos/as nos suena mal, y no es ampliamente empleado en el mundo castellanoparlante, por lo visto ni siquiera en España.


Que suene mal a algunas personas y que su uso sea minoritario en el conjunto del mundo hispanohablante (no así entre los hablantes de castellano si entendemos por castellano lo que se indica en la acepción 11 del DRAE) es irrelevante para que se pueda usar por parte de quien quiera usarlo ya que se encuentra aceptado por las academias reguladoras del idioma. Minoritarios son todos los regionalismos, el voseo y montón de cosas más, pero, casualmente, el leísmo es el único uso minoritario que genera una reprobación por parte de un sector de la mayoría que no lo usa.


----------



## gvergara

Mezclar voseo u otros con leísmo es mezclar peras con manzanas. Si es el único que causa ruido de todas las particularidades de cada zona lingüística, por algo será. Nosotros no decidimos que el leísmo nos suene mal, ni nos planteamos esto como objetivo de vida; si suena mal, es porque lo decodificamos y sentimos como un error. Voseo nos suena diferente; leísmo, mal.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> Nosotros no decidimos que el leísmo nos suene mal


Además de a ti, ¿a quién incluye ese nosotros?


----------



## gvergara

Circunflejo said:


> Además de a ti, ¿a quién incluye ese nosotros?


Ciertamente no a los/as señores/as de las academias que logran consensos sobre el leísmo.

Considerando los al menos 400 millones de hablantes de castellano sólo en América, es bastante audaz la pregunta.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> Considerando los al menos 400 millones de hablantes de castellano sólo en América, es bastante audaz la pregunta.


No lo es por, al menos, dos motivos:

En América también hay leísmo. De hecho, está documentado hasta en Chile (véase, por ejemplo, http://onomazein.letras.uc.cl/Articulos/11/8_Contreras.pdf)
Que alguien no use el leísmo no implica necesariamente que el leísmo le suene mal.
Lo que sí que es audaz es insinuar que ese nosotros incluye a los al menos 400 millones de hablantes de español que hay en América.


----------



## gvergara

Circunflejo said:


> En América también hay leísmo. De hecho, está documentado hasta en Chile (véase, por ejemplo, http://onomazein.letras.uc.cl/Articulos/11/8_Contreras.pdf)





Circunflejo said:


> Lo que sí que es audaz es insinuar que ese nosotros incluye a los al menos 400 millones de hablantes de español que hay en América


A muchos/as (millones) nos suena mal, no es necesario que te molestes. Y no trates de demostrarme mediante citas aleatorias de textos/personas chilenas que en mi país se emplea el leísmo; ahí sí que subiste el nivel de audacia.


----------



## Circunflejo

gvergara said:


> Y no trates de demostrarme mediante citas aleatorias de textos/personas chilenas que en mi país se emplea el leísmo; ahí sí que subiste el nivel de audacia.


Me limito a dar datos contrastables para quien los quiera leer. Que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones.


gvergara said:


> A muchos/as (millones) nos suena mal, no es necesario que te molestes.


Y quién ha decidido por vosotros que os suena mal, porque antes has dicho:


gvergara said:


> Nosotros no decidimos que el leísmo nos suene mal


Así que digo yo que alguien lo habrá tenido que decidir por vosotros.


----------



## merquiades

Circunflejo said:


> Ambas formas son aceptadas por el DPD; el cual es, como su propio nombre indica, panhispánico. Por tanto, oficialmente, ambas formas son aceptadas en todo el mundo hispanohablante. Otra cosa es que haya hablantes que solo empleen _lo_ que no quieran aceptar la diversidad lingüística oficialmente reconocida como válida.
> 
> El uso del llamado leísmo lo podemos encontrar desde los inicios del castellano como lengua y, por tanto, el mero hecho de llamarlo leísmo ya es discutible porque difícilmente se puede catalogar como impropio un uso que ha existido desde los orígenes de la lengua. Además, es el único uso que ha estado siempre oficialmente aceptado y reconocido.


 Conocerle/ conocerlo, ambas formas son correctas. Usad la forma que queráis.

Hay muchos hispanoamericanos, como demuestra la cita de la RAE que ha puesto Aviador, que usan el leísmo de cortesía pero no el leísmo de tercera persona.

Ciertos distinguen
¿Has visto a Juan?  Sí, lo he visto esta mañana en la plaza.
Señor López, le he visto (a Vd.) esta mañana en la plaza.

Deberíamos volver a decirlo porque la pregunta inicial de Kane era sobre el leísmo de cortesía.
Se puede oír frases como "Ha sido un placer conocerle (a Vd.), Don Pedro" en varios países.


----------



## gvergara

Circunflejo said:


> Me limito a dar datos contrastables para quien los quiera leer. Que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones.
> 
> Y quién ha decidido por vosotros que os suena mal, porque antes has dicho:
> 
> Así que digo yo que alguien lo habrá tenido que decidir por vosotros.


Yo di por cerrada mi participación en este hilo, no es mi objetivo estar en un tira y afloja. El leísmo es al menos inapropiado, tal como se dijo antes, y eso es un hecho objetivo reconocido por las academias que tanto te gustan. La gente que lo defiende a ultranza como si se le fuese la vida en ello, OK, yo pienso que si en determinadas zonas lo emplean, bien, no está en mí enjuiciar ni criticar; sin embargo, ello no implica que nos tenga que sonar bien. El leísmo es uno solo, que las academias le den diferentes clasificaciones para avalar usos en determinadas áreas, pero no es un secreto para nadie que en estos lados no se emplean.


----------



## Ferrol

merquiades said:


> Conocerle/ conocerlo, ambas formas son correctas. Usad la forma que queráis.
> 
> Hay muchos hispanoamericanos, como demuestra la cita de la RAE que ha puesto Aviador, que usan el leísmo de cortesía pero no el leísmo de tercera persona.
> 
> Ciertos distinguen
> ¿Has visto a Juan?  Sí, lo he visto esta mañana en la plaza.
> Señor López, le he visto (a Vd.) esta mañana en la plaza.
> 
> Deberíamos volver a decirlo porque la pregunta inicial de Kane era sobre el leísmo de cortesía.
> Se puede oír frases como "Ha sido un placer conocerle (a Vd.), Don Pedro" en varios países.


De acuerdo. Dije lo mismo en el Post9


----------



## merquiades

Ferrol said:


> De acuerdo. Dije lo mismo en el Post9


Sí, claro.


----------



## Circunflejo

merquiades said:


> Deberíamos volver a decirlo porque la pregunta inicial de Kane era sobre el leísmo de cortesía.


Y quedó debidamente respondida hace 13 años. 13 años después, un hablante nativo ha sentido la necesidad de revivir el hilo para decir que la opción con le es menos correcta que la opción con lo; posición que nadie defendió hace 13 años y que a lo largo del hilo, solo ha sido defendida por 2 de los 13 usuarios que, hasta el momento, han respondido a quien abrió el hilo (lo cual quizá dé una idea de lo representativa que es).


----------

